# Two intact Working Dog GSDs



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have always kept these dogs in the house as with all our other dogs, the last being a Briard and a Fila Barasiliro - absolutely no problem even in the car at trîals where many dogs passed by.

After discussing leaving dogs unattended together at home, with people at the GSD club, people here on the forum, etc., we started to separate them when we left the house.

Lately, we have left them free in the house (first flloor and ground level (all other rooms locked) where they can retreat from one another and when we come home, the younger one greets first my husband and the older me, no problem.

It is not as if I am not heeding warnings but, who has experienced anything that would put this in the negative?.

If we leave the house for any length of time, we separate them. Allthough here, 1 hour or 10 hours is questionable. ¨What can happen in 10 can happen in one hour!!

I wonder if some of the warnings are built up in dog owners' heads. Two male intact dogs cannot live quietly together.

My breeder's girlfriend insists that two working line dogs cannot exist together in the same house.

I disagree. My dogs don't know what lines they come from and I treat working lines as canines, no more no less. We have strict laws in our house. 

I think it is even easier for me than for Toni. The elder is mine, I am his boss and when I am alone with the two of them, it's me, Big B and little D.

Toni is little D's boss but Big B makes it clear that he wants to be second in command and little D is narked.

Is a lot of this "menschlich", i.e. dogs get along a lot better than we think they would, especially if we lay down clear rules? I'm beginning to think so.

I honestly think the most problems exist when the humans are around.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i personally HAVE experienced it, I never seperated dogs for yrs ( had 2 sheps together when i left thier whole lives ) never a issue, 
I got into Am staffs and pit bulls and learned the golden rule of never leaving your dogs toghether when you leave, i was always faithfull with that rule to them
but did leave my dogue de bordeaux and husky X loose together in the house for one yr no issues.. until i came home one day to find my husky ripped apart sitting under the kitchen table in a pool of blood, the dogue was in the living room where there was blood all over , but a baby gate spiltting the 2 rooms, i had left the 2 dogs in the kitchen area, they obviously jumped the baby gate and were fighting in the living room , then husky jumped back over, Dogue did not, if she would have i am pretty sure my husky would have been killed, 
so from then on in, dogs are all seperated when i am gone,


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I left three/four dogs, three intact males two gsds and a jrt, and a jrt bitch all loose in the house for years without incident. One golden rule I always followed, was when I returned home I would open the door and would greet everyone outside where there was a lot of space, and that was where they would remain until everyone was calm.

The two gsds did have the odd fight over the years but it was always outside, the younger was more submissive to the senior one in the house. The jack russells were very useful in that they appeared to be very good at meting out the discipline, if tensions were building between the gsds the jacks would often fly right in there, the bitch would go in snarling and take a flying snap at the offender which very often settled things. I have spoken with others who had jrts and gsds, they have found this very same thing with the jacks, it was quite extraordinary.

I think it depends a lot on the individual dogs and how they are managed in general. I kind of go with you Gillian, dogs often get along a lot better it is when people enter the equation the problems tend to arise. jmo.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't been without 2-3 dogs at a time most of my life and they have always been together. Multiple terriers also. Dogs and bitches. My present two, intact, male GSDs are together outside 24/7. 
The ONLY time I had problems was with one JRT. I knew he was a head case (not just typical terrier) from the day I got him. At 15 he's still nucking futs but now lives with my son.
I was always the boss but I also respected the dog's social structure and didn't try and make any one of them top dog based on their time with me or being "my" favorite.
The loss of one one in a pack can upset things a bit and you had to respect the new structure even if it didn't wind up the way you thought it should.
I don't believe things just happen. If you have any dog sense at all you can see things building.
When I'm there I don't believe in breaking up the small issues they might get pissy about simply because I can't always be there. Sort of like the dog that comes up the leash "for no reason". Chances are you've suppressed any warning with corrections so they just go for it when the $#!+ hits the fan. 
It's obvious you have to know your dogs. No doubt some could never be left alone together but I've never ran into that with my packs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

things build if they are not obvious...in which case you would know it right away...

problems will most commonly occur when a younger dog is getting his nuts...(maturing) 8-18 months...and wants to keep testing the other male...

you know your dogs, if they are both mature, and nothing has happened, that is a good sign.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> things build if they are not obvious...in which case you would know it right away...
> 
> problems will most commonly occur when a younger dog is getting his nuts...(maturing) 8-18 months...and wants to keep testing the other male...
> 
> you know your dogs, if they are both mature, and nothing has happened, that is a good sign.


 Joby, this ^^ is called babbling. You starting early ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby, this ^^ is called babbling. You starting early ?


nah not today...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby, this ^^ is called babbling. You starting early ?


 And I thought I was bad.......................=;


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

I kept 2 intact male GSD's together for years without incidence, even left them alone together with stuffed kongs etc. 

My current 2 males are also left alone together in the house, although my 3 year old rescue is neutered.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby, this ^^ is called babbling. You starting early ?


I don't think it is , but I might start today myself:-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to say over the years it really like others have said it depends like most things depends on the individual dogs and not so much ages, breeds and male or female. I have had some that just got along fine, some that where just straight up asshole loners and some that were cool if me or the wife were around but as soon as we left the proximity it was game on. JMO


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> My breeder's girlfriend insists that two working line dogs cannot exist together in the same house.


Not true at all. 

Gildo vom Koerbelbach, Olko vom Baerenfang, Diabolo vom Baerenfang, Diego vom Baerenfang and one other dog, have lived in the same household. Never crated, never separated. 

Later on it was Gildo vom Koerbelbach, Olko vom Baerenfang and Garfield vom Baerenfang that lived together. 
Once Gildo died, it was Olko, Garfield and Dixie. 

Yes, there were fights but I can only remember three within nine years and it was mainly when my mother was gone for longer than three or four days. Other than that there was never a fight. 

Gildo used to be a die hard working dog but at home he was a great asset to the household. 


It's stupidity to say that two intact working dogs can't live together. I've got two intact working males (one out of my parents) and another, younger one (not even a year old yet) from the Sattelberg kennel, as well as an intact bitch out of the Sattelberg kennel and sine yesterday a 15 yo male out of Manhattan (NY) hell hole SPCA.... if you know how to handle dogs and how to keep them together it's not an issue at all. 

Some people may be great on the working field but they have no clue how to keep a pack in their own house. Kind of sad if you think about it....


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

When I had my two intact males I could let them out together but only if there was a person present if not then it would all fall apart real quick, so keeping them in the house together unattended was OUT of the question they were always crated, now that I have only one intact male and a female puppy they are still crated just for the safety of all my belongings ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sandra said
"Some people may be great on the working field but they have no clue how to keep a pack in their own house. Kind of sad if you think about it....


Best comment of the whole post! :wink:
I have never believed that training ability or competition handling has anything to do with leadership skills!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Most of our dogs stay crated. My GSD mostly stays outside in a kennel, but comes in during the day. We have 5 dogs total right now...4 being APBT's. I have experienced dog fights in the house and do NOT want to take the chance ever again. All of our dogs get along but are all crated, with the exception of our elderly female, while we are gone. They can always get something in their mouth, besides another dog, and to me it just isn't worth it with all the work that goes in to them. JMHO Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

You know, we've had dogs ever since I can think. My parents had dogs long before I was born. They met each other via the dogs. I am 32 years old. In 32 years there was one puppy, just one, that ate a Glitzi sponge and died from it. Otherwise there was no other dog that ever ate anything that would have killed him. I think that thinking process that they could do something to themselves is crazy. 

If you have kids, do you crate them too because they could eat or do something that could kill them? 
Kids are far more expensive than dogs, yet nobody seems to be as stressed over kids as they are over the dogs. 

Dogs will be dogs, will be dogs, will be dogs... and some of you are treating them like a raw egg.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

like I said jmho. I have 3 kids and my dogs all love them. do I trust 3 intact males around my kids not to fight? HELL no. Don't be stupid and take chances....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> You know, we've had dogs ever since I can think. My parents had dogs long before I was born. They met each other via the dogs. I am 32 years old. In 32 years there was one puppy, just one, that ate a Glitzi sponge and died from it. Otherwise there was no other dog that ever ate anything that would have killed him. I think that thinking process that they could do something to themselves is crazy.
> 
> If you have kids, do you crate them too because they could eat or do something that could kill them?
> Kids are far more expensive than dogs, yet nobody seems to be as stressed over kids as they are over the dogs.
> ...


come home to one of your favorite dogs dead and the other one clinging to life and torn up. Your perspective may be a bit different (or maybe not). The dogs/kids analogy? to each their own I reckon 
I treat em like dogs but I do give em raw eggs from time to time!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

well said Brian!!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

After 22 years in the breed without so much as a nip my males got into it last year and it's only by the grace of God that one or both aren't dead. Luckily I wasn't by myself when it happened. 

Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure is my motto these days.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Keith...haven't met you yet, but looking forward to training soon. My road schedule is about to slow down enough for me to be able to make it out to the club. See you July 9. Take care!


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

There is always something that can happen but I refuse to crate them in a wire-metal crate all day long "just to keep them safe". Like I said, I did encounter fights but three fights in 30 years... shit happens. If it happens it happens, it can even happen while you are home and under supervision, over a toy or food or even the waterbowl. 

But still no reason to lock them away. Now if I had nice outdoor kennels, that'd be something different. 

Anyhow, I guess I just have a different mentality and you will find that I really hate when people crate their dogs 16-18 hours a day. Can't stand it. I do like them for travelling, housebreaking and if they have a medical condition but other than that, there are different ways to separate dogs instead of crating them all day long.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Justen Haynes said:


> Hey Keith...haven't met you yet, but looking forward to training soon. My road schedule is about to slow down enough for me to be able to make it out to the club. See you July 9. Take care!


Stay safe on the road Justen. July 9th is about right, need a couple of weeks break from the trial last Saturday so we'll probably see you then. Melanie did a great job as trial secretary even with a hurt foot btw!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> There is always something that can happen but I refuse to crate them in a wire-metal crate all day long


They make plastic crates too


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> They make plastic crates too


Yah, I know. Still not going to happen. I wonder how many people don't have their dogs under control because they are crated all day long and then go on a five minute walk around the block and wonder why the dogs are getting into trouble everytime they get out the crate. ](*,)


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Sandra..

I think you have a lot of time on your hands. I don't remember me, or anyone else, saying on here that we crate our dogs that much. Mine ALL have big outdoor kennels. When they do stay inside, they got rotated. When I'm on the road and my wife is working they are outside in their runs. I DO NOT let them all out at once and play together for many reasons. A potential fight is one reason at the top of my list that must not be over looked...it only takes one time. Have a good one...


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Keith, 

She was really bummed but I'm glad she could help the club. I really feel guilty for not being there more, but work is really crazy right now. Can't wait for you guys to see my pups. I have a 5 month APBT that is AWESOME. Just got a Cato/Orry daughter pup. He is only 10 weeks and a little @$$hole man. Take care and see you soon!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

This is a debate I have with myself all the time. Nandi is fixed and 6 years old. Pele is 20 months. I have a small house. I walk them together and will occasionally have them off leash. Last time off leash, Nandi gave chase to Pele and hit his threshold to aggression before I could intervene. It was nothing major, but stressful. They are separate in the house. And my house is very very small. Pele is still quite destructive and mischievious. They are RARELY out free together because I do have to watch them and particularly the young one. When out together I ususally have them on downs orsome obedience. My gut tells me its not worth the risk for them to "work it out". I don't want to say how great they are together and then one day, for whatever reason, have a nasty fight break out. So for now, they are rotated when I am in the house. Tomorrow that may change


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Justen Haynes said:


> Sandra..
> 
> I think you have a lot of time on your hands. I don't remember me, or anyone else, saying on here that we crate our dogs that much. Mine ALL have big outdoor kennels. When they do stay inside, they got rotated. When I'm on the road and my wife is working they are outside in their runs. I DO NOT let them all out at once and play together for many reasons. A potential fight is one reason at the top of my list that must not be over looked...it only takes one time. Have a good one...


I was talking about people in general, not necessarily on this forum. 

Seen it plenty of times that people crate their dogs all day long and then take them out to pee and poop and back into the house. No exercise, no work, not even a sit. Seen it especially with miltiary families in Germany. We lived on post for a year. Except for one other owner, nobody worked their dogs. 

I don't get why people even have dogs. 

And yes, I have a lot of time. Probably more than anyone else on this forum which is not always a good thing because i get bored but it's also the reason why my dogs have house manners. Would be sad if they didn't have housemanners with all the time I got on my hand...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> come home to one of your favorite dogs dead and the other one clinging to life and torn up.


This. I used to think it was all about pack leadership until I saw with my own dogs that some dogs or bitches just get it in their heads that they hate each other and while pack leadership stuff helps, there will likely be a potentially fatal mistake one day if not 100% segregated. I rehomed my main troublemaker about two years ago and there has been only one minor scuffle between my female Rottweiler and female Malinois since over18 months ago, so I must have been doing something right since. *shrug*


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm so glad your dogs have house manners. I will agree to disagree with you. You never know what your dog is thinking and it only takes a SPLIT second for something fatal to happen. I don't care how well you think their manners are...I can tell you from experience that you have just been lucky. I used to feel the same exact way. Wouldn't listen to anyone and suffered the consequences. Dogs are going to be dogs, and while I'll let my working dogs out together SOMETIMES, I would never leave them in a house un attended...too much time and money have gone into them for that.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Gildo vom Koerbelbach, Olko vom Baerenfang, Diabolo vom Baerenfang, Diego vom Baerenfang and one other dog, have lived in the same household. Never crated, never separated.
> 
> ...


I agree with you whole heartedly, Sandra.

These dogs are fine in the house, i.e. they have to obey our rules. 
I know the Körbelbach dogs, father and son Rizzi.

I must say that with these two it wasn't always easy from the start but now it's more or less easy. However, I keep on checking them out.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Justin, I think you have unerestimated me.

I am not sure that these dogs will "always" be able to be left together.

I can separate them, that is not the question, especially of their "house manners"- House manners are manners I expect from them when we are around and do not expect these to exist when we are not around - elementary, I would think?

I am just wondering what dog owners in general think about leaving two intact dogs together in the house. The last 2 pairs were without problems.

It doesn't mean to say I will always leave them toether. I just wanted t learn of other handlers' ideas.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry Gillian...that wasn't directed towards you what so ever. I was talking to the other lady about her dog's "house manners". I have no problem with letting my dogs be around each other, when they need to, which isn't often. I don't like for them to play together b/c they are working dogs. I want them to have the most fun with me and just get along with everyone else. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No problem!!

I agree with you. I like to train my dogs separately.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I agree with you whole heartedly, Sandra.
> 
> These dogs are fine in the house, i.e. they have to obey our rules.
> I know the Körbelbach dogs, father and son Rizzi.
> ...


Hi Gillian and Sandra:

Would you guys please give us some of the details of how you go about introducing a new male dog into the household? I probably will be getting a new dog within the next year, and will pass my current dog onto my hubbie (he will be the primary caretaker of my current dog instead of myself). I will probably be getting a dog who is between one and two years old. While I of course will utilize seperate kennels, my dogs also spend a great deal of time in the house, so I would like to know if there are any hard and fast ground rules you guys use. I am interested especially in the opinions of people like Gillian and Sandra, who have working line GSDs for sport or work, which is my situation.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> This. I used to think it was all about pack leadership until I saw with my own dogs that some dogs or bitches just get it in their heads that they hate each other and while pack leadership stuff helps, there will likely be a potentially fatal mistake one day if not 100% segregated. I rehomed my main troublemaker about two years ago and there has been only one minor scuffle between my female Rottweiler and female Malinois since over18 months ago, so I must have been doing something right since. *shrug*


Of course there can always be a trouble maker. I am not denying that at all. The secret is to determine which dogs get along and which doesn't. If I have the feeling that I can't leave one dog alone with another, I'll crate one and leave the other out. Or I put them into a separate room or keep the other one outside. 

There is always ways without having to crate them all day long. 

As for letting dogs not play together. I actually come to realize that dogs, that also have a social life and are allowed some free-time, playing together etc. Do much better in the working field. 
My dogs still want to be involved with me, even go head over heels just to spend time alone with me, as their handler, even though they are allowed to live and play together. 

It's a fairytale that dogs need to be crated and separated at all times just to get them working. 


@Gillian: I know them too. My parents used to handle their dogs in Tengen when I was a child. We also used to work a lot with Tina&Michael Schweikert and Heinz Diemert.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 2 males. 1 six year old neutered at 2yrs, 1 20month old intact. So far they are together most of the time. If I am going to be gone for more than an hour or so, I crate the young one, for shorter periods they are left together in a gated section of my kitchen. Because they are so good in the house (my older one has always been fantastic in the house and has been a great example for the new nutjob) I have , so far, decided it is safe to leave them out. I am watching, though, as the young one matures. So far he has decided the older one is boss, but I am not sure how he will continue to develop. My plan is to have 2 gated areas for them once I finish the kitchen renovation. I am not the biggest fan of crating for too long. 

I guess the bottom line is I am the boss and they are not allowed to fight (outside they can tussle a bit, but no escalating). If I introduced a new adult into the house, it would be the same. No fighting, no bitching or they get separated.

I hope I am right about my dogs. Personally, I believe that in general it is smarter to separate dogs than to leave them together when the boss is away.

Relating kids to dogs is silly. Kids generally wont go through the garbage and eat non food items because they smell good or get out the kitchen knives and duel because they are mad at each other.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it still boils down to reading the dogs. 
IF they have sound temperments to begin with these problems don't just suddenly appear from nowhere. 
Food, toys, sex, territory are all controllable issues. Dominance doesn't change over night either. Even with a pack of crazy little terriers.
I feed my dogs together with no problems. They check out the other's bowl when all are done but not until. They never get bones together. They both have "a" toy that the other isn't interested in. Never had a problem running multiple, intact, mixed sexes together. Obvious controls with females in season. All have been raised in the same territory so no squabbles there. At most it's who gets the best spot in the shade
If all these yrs with my packs have been luck then I'd rather be lucky. Luck doesn't require any effort. :wink:
It's NOT for everybody or every dog, probably not for most but that doesn't mean it can't be done without serious problems. 
Be alert/aware, YES! Go around in a constant state of concern about what "might" happen and it probably will.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> As for letting dogs not play together. I actually come to realize that dogs, that also have a social life and are allowed some free-time, playing together etc. Do much better in the working field.
> My dogs still want to be involved with me, even go head over heels just to spend time alone with me, as their handler, even though they are allowed to live and play together.
> 
> It's a fairytale that dogs need to be crated and separated at all times just to get them working.


This I'll agree with for sure. If you have to socially isolate a dog to get it to perform, might as well get a different dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hi Gillian and Sandra:
> 
> Would you guys please give us some of the details of how you go about introducing a new male dog into the household? I probably will be getting a new dog within the next year, and will pass my current dog onto my hubbie (he will be the primary caretaker of my current dog instead of myself). I will probably be getting a dog who is between one and two years old. While I of course will utilize seperate kennels, my dogs also spend a great deal of time in the house, so I would like to know if there are any hard and fast ground rules you guys use. I am interested especially in the opinions of people like Gillian and Sandra, who have working line GSDs for sport or work, which is my situation.


Sorry, Susan, all the dogs we've had here in Switzerland were bought as 8-week old puppies. Two were introduced to old dogs and two to 14-16 month old adults. All were / are males. I was thinking about what you said "handing over to your husband" and think this would need extremely careful supervision if they are to live together in the house. 

My older GSD was 14 mths old when we got our younger dog and didn't take to it too well. We separated them until the pup was about 3 mths old but they saw each other every day. The lucky thing was, I hadn't fastened his kennel properly and the pup stepped out and up his big colleague so it went quite naturally. The ranking order is set when you bring in a pup. There are exceptions to the rule I've heard but never experienced.

I guess it depends on your adult dog as to how he reacts to the stranger. Am not saying it can't work but I've never really entertained the idea of buying an adult dog.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually, I'd be more concerned about two bitches than two males. Bitches are nasty.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Actually, I'd be more concerned about two bitches than two males. Bitches are nasty.


This I have experience in unfortunately. My husbands father was a very hard headed man. He had one intact Akita bitch and then got an intact Rott/Pitt mix bitch. He refused to listen to me, refused to establish any order, and was one of those people who also thought physical discipline was mean. Those two dogs had horrific fights their entire lives until the Akita bitch got to be so old she just couldn't fight anymore. We had lasting peace only for about the last year of her life!!!

Gillian you are right, it would take very careful supervision, and that would be left to me to handle. Even though my husband will be happy to have the dog, feed him, all the fun stuff, he is kind of a typical pet person, (much like his father) a softie who really doesn't "get" how important it is to be consistent and to set firm ground rules, no matter what. This is making me think that therefore the dogs will have to remain separated, probably for the sake of the dogs and the sake of our marriage!!!! I am much better at training dogs than husbands.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> This I have experience in unfortunately. My husbands father was a very hard headed man. He had one intact Akita bitch and then got an intact Rott/Pitt mix bitch. He refused to listen to me, refused to establish any order, and was one of those people who also thought physical discipline was mean. Those two dogs had horrific fights their entire lives until the Akita bitch got to be so old she just couldn't fight anymore. We had lasting peace only for about the last year of her life!!!


that is what I don't get. You'd think after the second or at least after the third fight, somebody actually understands that maybe... just maybe, some ground-rules are important. Seriously...



> Gillian you are right, it would take very careful supervision, and that would be left to me to handle. Even though my husband will be happy to have the dog, feed him, all the fun stuff, he is kind of a typical pet person, (much like his father) a softie who really doesn't "get" how important it is to be consistent and to set firm ground rules, no matter what. This is making me think that therefore the dogs will have to remain separated, probably for the sake of the dogs and the sake of our marriage!!!! I am much better at training dogs than husbands.


Those ground rules are important. Without, it's a disaster waiting to happen. Usually, all it takes is my voice. They know exactly what is going on and I can keep them down or build them up just with my voice and body-language alone. It's very rare that I have to physically interfere. 

My old bitch was a different story though... she went to the point where she wanted to kill any dog, even my male and she grew up with him. It went so far that I had to put her down and I don't easily put dogs down, however I don't squeeze every last second out of their body either. I guess you can say I use common sense on that topic. 

Anyhow, as for introducing dogs to my pack, it's fairly easy. I open the door, let the new dog in and have mine come in one by one. The new dog is usually crated for the first couple of days and I let them together for brief moments. Than I let them outside together under my supervision. They spend during the day together and it goes gradually to the point where I leave the new dog out at night as well.


----------

